# reflective styraphoam



## drambouie (Dec 31, 2006)

anyone have experience with reflective styraphoam??

i have a sheet and will b using it to better insulate my room, its not as reflective as mylar, but u can still see a good reflection in it...a lil blurry but not bad

anyone with EXPERIENCE??? thnx


----------



## djsmokey (Jan 9, 2007)

not to bad i used it worked fine but then i had to change because i had to move my grow room to a small closet and thought it might end up getting to hot so if you have the space it could be used IMHO


----------



## irish rasta (Jan 11, 2007)

you might also wanna check out the sticky on the main grow room set up and design page


----------

